# clamav 0.67 undefined symbol: cli_strtok [SOLVED]

## col

I have emerged clamav 0.67 but it doesnt work?

/usr/sbin/clamd

/usr/sbin/clamd: relocation error: /usr/sbin/clamd: undefined symbol: cli_strtokLast edited by col on Wed Feb 25, 2004 12:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## stonent

Yep me too.

I googled for it and found this http://www.mail-archive.com/clamav-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg03674.html

and

http://www.mail-archive.com/clamav-users@lists.sourceforge.net/msg03651.html

I'm going to submit a bug report if one doesn't exist.

----------

## stonent

Bug# 41855 now submitted.

----------

## col

its actually not a compile problem .... mine compiles with no errors but the build doesnt work. I tried changing the makefile but no luck.

----------

## stonent

Yeah mine compiles fine too, that was the closest thing that I could find on it. It appears to not see a new lib or perhaps the ebuild does not put the lib in the right place.

----------

## stonent

What does your emerge info say?

----------

## col

emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.2, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.4.21)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.21 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.7.7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bonobo crypt cups encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile imap imlib java jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod milter motif mozilla mpeg mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl slang snmp spell ssl svga tcpd truetype x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"

----------

## stonent

Ok, good I wanted to confirm that it wasn't over aggressive use of Cflags that caused it and yours are a perfect example that it wasn't the case.

----------

## col

has anyone figured out how to fix this ?

----------

## eltech

doesnt seem so and i am having the same issue .. Not during compile, but while the system is running.. i do not get this error using version 0.65 .. so it is 0.67 related ..

it compiles fine ..

----------

## stonent

Yeah mine compiles fine, that was just the only place I saw a similar error.

----------

## col

I fixed this problem by deleting some stray libclamav libraries that were left in /usr/local/lib ... these were from an old source installation I had. 

```

rm /usr/local/lib/libclamav*

emerge clamav

```

----------

## eltech

 *col wrote:*   

> I fixed this problem by deleting some stray libclamav libraries that were left in /usr/local/lib ... these were from an old source installation I had. 
> 
> ```
> 
> rm /usr/local/lib/libclamav*
> ...

 

BTW its 

```

rm /usr/local/lib/libclamav.*
```

you forgot again  :Smile: 

cool, thumbs up! ..i saw your post on bugs .. good job .. i have upgraded and dont see anything happening as of yet, normally as soon as the compile finished i would see the errors, but nothing so far..

post the [SOLVED] to the first post of this thread, let others know you fixed it ..

----------

